# Is USM crying right now?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

With no snow in most parts of the country,I'm wondering if they are trying to figure out how not to pay snowplow companies? With no snow no one is complaining or alleged complaining about their lots so they can't hold back money. Any word from guys who do business with them ?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Can you sign up for seasonals with national companies or is it always by the storm/push?

You guys charging seasonal are making out like bandits!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

We have only had 1 event so far this season (it was only 2 inch's). I have no seasonal contracts this year, but I can survive no problems with my day job. I also wonder what is happening with the contractors that are doing some seasonals, are they being paid since there is a lack of snow? Should be, but that is an interesting question Grandview


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a mix of seasonals, nte's and per event. We had one salt run the other night and the seasonals I'm making out on! It's payment for last winter which was not awful for seasonals! A little free cash is always good!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I was wondering more about USM ,in the past guys were saying they tried and dick them around by saying it wasn't done right or manager was calling and complaining so they would hold back money. But with no snow are they sending the ckecks out or are they trying to not pay for some reason.


----------



## lbfmd (Dec 26, 2008)

grandview,

i was wondering the same thing esp with the Rite aid stores that were bid at per push and per salting and USM subbed them out as seasonals. i believe the first of those seasonal payments were to be either Dec 15 or jan 15.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Did USM get the Wal-Marts again this year?

...


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

White Gardens;1387963 said:


> Did USM get the Wal-Marts again this year?
> 
> ...


I'm about 95% sure the answer is no. I read an article on here about that a while ago.


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

> Did USM get the Wal-Marts again this year?


I know around us its been Alemko thats pretty much had a lock on all the Wal-Marts (used to sub for them for them and do 3 Wal-Marts). They just dropped off the skid at the one i pass everyday and havent got a chance to see the name on the side but I would think its still Alemko

As for USM, guess i cant answer that. I dont work for them...


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I never worked for USM, but I worked for another large company. There Seasonal rates were broken down in % based upon how much snow you recieved. Example- If it snowed 25% of the years average you were only paid 40% of the seasonal price. They had it broken down into like 10 different rates. But i always complained that if it snow more than the average we wouldn't get anymore money.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

they better be paying up, hopefully after a ton of snow last year and no snow this year the nationals really get reamed...

hey ross, what was your experience with alemko? we used to work for them also, we had no issues but ive heard mixed stories. you can pm me if you want. surprised they were all the way out in lagrange


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

Plowtoy;1387720 said:


> We have only had 1 event so far this season (it was only 2 inch's). I have no seasonal contracts this year, but I can survive no problems with my day job. I also wonder what is happening with the contractors that are doing some seasonals, are they being paid since there is a lack of snow? Should be, but that is an interesting question Grandview


I have almost all seasonals. So far one account didnt pay by the contract due date nov 10th. They sent a letter saying theyll pay after it snows around the 26th. I called and sent a letter explaining the contract and received the late payment and dec 10th payment on the 16th. Other then that everyone has paid. Theres snow/rain forecasted for sun/mon. Well see what happens but I'm hoping it doesnt snow till mid jan.


----------



## tbyc (Dec 15, 2011)

all of ine for usm are and i get my check waiting on another now


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Plowtoy;1387720 said:


> We have only had 1 event so far this season (it was only 2 inch's). I have no seasonal contracts this year, but I can survive no problems with my day job. I also wonder what is happening with the contractors that are doing some seasonals, are they being paid since there is a lack of snow? Should be, but that is an interesting question Grandview


Hi there, we are apparently in the same town as you.

We are doing the Westshore Mall and that is seasonal. We only plowed a little that one 2" day and then salted one additional time.

Seasonal accounts pay because the last thing they want is to not pay and get all 100"+ from Jan. on.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tbyc;1388232 said:


> all of ine for usm are and i get my check waiting on another now


what?


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Philbilly2;1388536 said:


> what?


thats why he works for usmc. look at his grammer, transfer it to business skills.:laughing:


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

sk187;1388357 said:


> Hi there, we are apparently in the same town as you.
> 
> We are doing the Westshore Mall and that is seasonal. We only plowed a little that one 2" day and then salted one additional time.
> 
> Seasonal accounts pay because the last thing they want is to not pay and get all 100"+ from Jan. on.


 I am surprised that the mall is seasonal. I had the 2 BOA in town until 2 years ago. When they were taken over by a national things got a little shaky. First year went fine (billed per push) second year was fine (we had a light winter and we made out like a bandit with a seasonal contract) third year they wanted to pay half the price as the year before so I walked away.
I used to play chicken:laughing: with the big yellow truck or loader that would plow the entrances at the mall. They would be cleaning the entrance of the mall by BOA and I would be doing the entrance to BOA. You guys always came back by and cleaned up the trails left behind at the BOA entrance and I thought that was very professional of you. I think most would just leave them.
Well, I hope you guys have a great season! Dave:waving:


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I think USM has a clause in most of their contracts, that says if average snowfall isn't met, they keep 10% of the total contract amount. I don't think their first payouts are until the middle of January. Good luck to all with those contracts. In fact good luck to ALL. Been kind of a famine winter here so far. No pushes yet.


----------



## mike3871 (Jan 1, 2011)

tbyc;1388232 said:


> all of ine for usm are and i get my check waiting on another now


i do seasonal snow for usm and i get paid dec thourgh april... do you get paid for nov thanks


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

grandview;1387715 said:


> With no snow in most parts of the country,I'm wondering if they are trying to figure out how not to pay snowplow companies? With no snow no one is complaining or alleged complaining about their lots so they can't hold back money. Any word from guys who do business with them ?


Are they getting paid too under seasonal contracts?..if so i guess their job is pretty easy not having to deal with all the contractors, complaints ect and still banking coin


----------



## tbyc (Dec 15, 2011)

mike3871;1389177 said:


> i do seasonal snow for usm and i get paid dec thourgh april... do you get paid for nov thanks


yes i do and sorry for the grammar this dam iphone is not fun to type on. I get paid nov. to April and i love it on a year like this. I only plow 5 lots for them, but it works out!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

northernsweeper;1388766 said:


> I think USM has a clause in most of their contracts, that says if average snowfall isn't met, they keep 10% of the total contract amount. I don't think their first payouts are until the middle of January. Good luck to all with those contracts. In fact good luck to ALL. Been kind of a famine winter here so far. No pushes yet.


Usm 1st payments are due 1 15 12. They do hold back 10% for snowfall under average, thats after they inflate the average by 10". Bostons seasonal average is 43". The usm contract for the boston area calls for an average of 53". Facts gentlemen, facts (karl kolchak)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

lawn king;1390315 said:


> Usm 1st payments are due 1 15 12. They do hold back 10% for snowfall under average, thats after they inflate the average by 10". Bostons seasonal average is 43". The usm contract for the boston area calls for an average of 53". Facts gentlemen, facts (karl kolchak)


So then,USM gives back 10% to their customers.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

grandview;1390320 said:


> So then,USM gives back 10% to their customers.


I highly doubt that. Usm probably flat rates the snow work to its clients @ three times the rate they actually pay the contractors, that do the work.


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING (Dec 3, 2011)

I just starting dealing with them this year I will let you know how it works out. I have plenty of work and they just took over contracts that I had for several years. I will keep you posted.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Good luck with that!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you making the same money on the properties they took over? I'd be pissed that I have to take a pay cut and still have to do the same work. Why would the company you plowed for want to switch to a management company in the first place?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

ALC-GregH;1391066 said:


> Are you making the same money on the properties they took over? I'd be pissed that I have to take a pay cut and still have to do the same work. Why would the company you plowed for want to switch to a management company in the first place?


Why wouldn't they? Flat fee pricing, Managers don't have to take a month or better out of each year to take bids, local hand-washing/racketeering gets broken up between managers and contractors, less paper work and accounting for the business, etc.....

....


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

My buddy got a call from usm and he claims they wanted him to service two banks or so for around 2500 a piece. All that needs salted or shoveled are small side walks maybe 50 foot long at both locations. He turned them down. They then called him back and offered to pay him 300 per site to salt or plow them out of contract until they found someone to take the contract. So he did this twice and accumulated 1200 and then sighned the contract and said he gets the full contract amout also. He sighned the contract beginning of January. He said they pay three payments, December, January, February.


----------

